# Who's readfy to throw down for this "deal"?



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

*Who's ready to throw down for this "deal"?*

Are you kidding?!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JL-AUDIO-12W3v3-4-12-W3v3-4-OHM-SVC-Subwoofer-Car-Stereo-Sub-12W3-v3-NEW/322945802591?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D49452%26meid%3D3dd64b121a2f448289423db59b2d6d19%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D322945802591&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%253A6e5f3667-e65d-11e7-93c8-74dbd18073c7%257Cparentrq%253A798843d11600abc02cf3ac4fffecc466%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## Nickpisp (Nov 23, 2015)

That's weird, it has the same part number as a stock Honda subwoofer.

Purchase 13 -15 HONDA CIVIC Si Deck Lid SPEAKER SUB WOOFER OEM 497789 motorcycle in Victorville, California, United States, for US $25.00


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Does eBay not offer a way to report postings like this? I tried to report it, but there's no real options for complete ******** listings.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

There is a Report Item option to the far right above the description and I reported it but it never allows me to type why I think it is a fradulent item. So they likely won’t do anything about it.


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

there was a Boston Acoustic listing the same way earlier this week. Boston box and speakers were GM factory junk. I honestly dont think some of these sellers may know the difference. esp if it is estate sale/storage container sellers. on the BA listing i just emailed the seller to give them a heads up. looks like they pulled it. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Pair-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I reported it as misusing brand name. The report function on ebay is not very easy to follow.


----------



## jazzpassine (Dec 12, 2017)

Saw it was shipping from Denver so I thought I'd check out craigslist. Not listed.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably from a garage sale or estate sale or pawn shop and they don't know any better. I've messaged the seller explaining what they're actually selling. Hopefully they fix it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> Probably from a garage sale or estate sale or pawn shop and they don't know any better. I've messaged the seller explaining what they're actually selling. Hopefully they fix it.


I've done this several times over the years and has always turned out positive. They usually just go by what they are told.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Who's ready to throw down for this "deal"?*

I pointed,this out to my wife. I have OEM junk in aftermarket boxes. 

If anything happened to me, my wife wouldn't know the difference. 

She also wouldn't be trying to sell the stuff on EBay. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Even if it was real, that's a bit much.


----------

